
Discovering my inner curmudgeon: A Linux laptop review - alecsx6
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2017/04/discovering-my-inner-curmudgeon-linux.html
======
partycoder
I recommend to take a look at some compatibility reviews before purchasing a
laptop.

~~~
bslatkin
I did and things mostly worked as one may expect them to. That wasn't the
problem.

